# Mild dog breath gone!



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady has been eating Ziwipeak venison flavor for a week. She had mild dog breath but it seems to be gone now! Is this even possible in a week? She loves the Ziwipeak!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

That's awesome to know!! I'm gonna try switching to this too. How did she do with the switch?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

They recommend switching over the course of five days. I switched her to all Ziwipeak starting day four since her stool was firm. Lady is four and just over 5 pounds. I am giving her around an ounce per day. I started with giving her about .25 oz once a day, then .5 oz. once a day then two feedings of about .5 oz. each (beginning day four). You can request a sample off the Ziwipeak website. Use the contact button and send a message stating you would like a sample. Lady took to it immediately but not all dogs here have. I think getting a sample is good way to try it out without the cost of a larger bag which is pricey if it turns out your dog doesn't like it. Lady loves the food and chomps it right down. Her digestive system also seems to have handled it fine.


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah someone else told me about requesting a sample. I'm gonna do that & see how Tucker likes it. He's almost 9 weeks old so maybe he's young enough it won't be too hard to get him to like it. 😃


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Make sure you give Tucker double the recommended serving because he is a puppy. 

Ziwipeak is a miracle food!!!! I love it. It's made a difference in Toby's life, for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

